# My goat Sadie Mae



## hoosiergal (Jul 30, 2009)

She is 7 months old. Saanen/pigmy mix.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 30, 2009)

Awwww, she is pretty!


----------



## mully (Jul 30, 2009)

She is very cute ...love the sun making the ears glow !


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 30, 2009)

Pretty color!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 30, 2009)

Adorable!  Are you sure she isn't a Saanen/Nigi cross?  She has the most adorable face and a great, sunny color!  Lovely!


----------



## lilhill (Jul 30, 2009)

Adorable little doe.


----------



## hoosiergal (Jul 30, 2009)

The lady I bought her from said she was saanen/pigmy mix.  So many people say she looks almost like a deer.


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the color! Very pretty!


----------



## animallover (Aug 1, 2009)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## nogoatsyet (Aug 1, 2009)

she really does look like a little fawn.  So sweet


----------

